# My drawing of Aslan - for Kitty666



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw a picture of Aslan posted by Kitty666 and I just had to draw him,

Here is my work so far, 

source pic 










rough sketch










some colour


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

more detail added










colours softened and more detail added










I have loads to do as yet


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Wow thats really good, you should take part in the art competitions, I would have loved to see what you could do with Magnum


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

*wah....cant see pics


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I can


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Whatz up with that?


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

WOW!!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I can't see the pics either.


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

me either


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I can't see them either...


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

*I can't see the piccies!!!  *


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

EmmaG said:


> I saw a picture of Aslan posted by Kitty666 and I just had to draw him,
> 
> Here is my work so far,
> 
> ...


Maybe quoting will help? Sometimes it does.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Quoting isn't what helps -- it's re-posting in the right format.


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

catlover_2004 it was worth a try!

The site she went through must be down or don't offer hosting. Here are the pictures in order as she tried posting them.

Source picture









rough sketch









some colour 









more detail added









colours softened and more detail added


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for that Tabassco


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice.  You should definately think about participating in the next art contest. :wink:


----------



## Tabassco (Jun 19, 2005)

You're welcome! Always here to help.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks for all of your kind comments

I have done a bit more work, filled in some of the ears and also filled in some of the background

The picture is coming out very orange, the actual drawing is far more subtle, hopefully if I scan in the final picture you will be able to see better,


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

This is the finished piece, I have scanned it in so you can see the colours better

I hope everybody like it


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Oh that is beautiful!  I'm so envious of people drawing realistically since I can't  :wink: .


----------

